# Fursonacon 2016



## Yuukari (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone going? Long shot I know.

(I'll be there in the Dealers Den, Table 6, Furthemore!)


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2016)

Nope, I missed it. Didn't know about it.

How many furs attended, would ya say? Odd, now there's 3 cons in VA. I'm gonna go to Fur the 'More, and maybe FAU, pending $$$. 

But what was this con like? Curious furs need to know.


----------



## pardonmewhileisquee (Mar 17, 2017)

Yuukari said:


> Anyone going? Long shot I know.
> 
> (I'll be there in the Dealers Den, Table 6, Furthemore!)


I am going to be in the Artist Alley ( I missed the dealers den sign ups)  I am preregistered and have my con hotel booked wee. If ya know anyone else going that needs to room share i have just myself and my squishes going at the moment. I will split the room cost evenly up to 3 additonal furries myself being the 4th as room rules allow.


----------

